# Fun time with the Grand kids at this unique theme park.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 6, 2017)

This past weekend we were asked if we would like to join my daughter and family at Diggerland West Berlin,New Jersey. About a two hour drive for us. Looking it up online It wasn't my cup of tea but I don't miss a chance to spend time with the Grands. That makes anything fun. I thought it was rather unique because it all had to do with heavy machinery. The kids can drive,operate and push dirt around to their hearts content. Oma and Opa enjoyed watching and sitting on the nice comfortable benches they have around the park. My daughter and her hubby were having as much fun as the kids. After, we all went for pizza. Great day for all of us. That's what makes life worth living. A couple of photos of the Grands. The last one of us.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2017)

Darn...I would LOVE to go play there.  Where were these places when we were kids??


----------

